# Travel Money



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

HI Guys,

we'll be heading out on our honeymoon in a months time. The destinations are:

Hong Kong (3 days)
Australia (1.5 weeks)
New Zealand (1 week)
Dubai (3 days)

For the seasoned travellers out there, what would be the best solution in terms of travel money? I don't want to carry cash with me for each destination for the whole trip.

I have a Nationwide select credit card which makes purchasing abroad quite reasonable.

I reckon most spending will be with cash so a pre loaded cash card would probably best for us. Can anyone recommend a decent one for multiple destinations?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Get a nationwide flex plus account for commission free cash when you are abroad.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

You can get those travel cash point cards when I go away I just take cash as a back up to exchange when you have to in local currency. Then use travels cheques


----------

